# Name and give value to thia bow.



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Can anyone identify this Oneida bow and give a guess to its value? It's been donated by agenerous local businessman for a 4H silent auction tomorrow.
I need to put a value on it today. 
Thanks.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

pylons look like there off a h250 or a h500 the riser could be either...the grip is not a stocker...there is a serial number (under the grip) but either way that type of oneida typical is a bowfishers dream and is a 50 to 80.00 bow in that condition (that i can tell from the pics) hard to say if the outboards are not warped (check and see ) but other then that , this is my opinon

good luck

Mikie


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks mikieday.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

your welcome


----------

